# supprimer copie locale d'un fichier icloud depuis le finder



## joncrasi (17 Novembre 2018)

Pour ceux que ça intéresse j'ai trouvé cet utilitaire iCloud Control :

https://github.com/Obbut/iCloud-Control

Ca semble fonctionner.

Qu'en pensez-vous et connaissez-vous des alternatives ?


----------

